# Brahms Edition



## Patrick Mertens (Nov 13, 2009)

This summer I bought the Brahms edition of DGG. The main reason is that this way i got the Brahms songs by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Jessye Norman, and the rarely recorded vocal ensembles. For 50€ it did not matter that i got some doubles in my discography, like the violin sonatas played by Zukerman and Barenboim. Unfortunately the song texts are missing and what some editors do nowadays, referring to internet or giving a pdf files they are absent. Are there likely persons who bought the set and have already found a solution. For me the texts are absolutely essential when you listen to vocal music, and i think a lot of people agree. This is ane of the reasons why i sty at my age german and italian.
So if you have any suggestions please contact me.


----------

